# Fan Control = high noise =/



## copkiller (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi

I just got my Powercolor X850XT @PE =D

When I want to control the fanspeed and set it to "Override fan speeds" and "Dynamic based on GPU temerature" I get a high sound from the fan. =(

Even if I check the fan speed % before changing it and then sets the "Fixed percentage" to the same %, I get the same high "light" sound!
It doesn't matter what I set the percent to because the sound is on every percent. =(

I don't have this sound in default settings at any fanspeed, only in ATITool.
I have the latest version...and I tried 0.24 Beta 1 to..same problem.
Should the temps really be that high set in Dynamic based on GPU temerature?
17% @ 91 degrees?


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 31, 2005)

bug? maybe w1zzard can answer your question...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2005)

is that sound sounding like an electrical chirp?


----------



## copkiller (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, exactly! Like electrical sound. I don't understand why..because with default settings at the same fanspeed there is no sound. It sounds at all speeds when I use ATItool's fancontroller.


----------



## copkiller (Feb 1, 2005)

My problem is solved!   
I bought Waterchill Antarctica CPU/VGA/CHIPSET.


----------



## sampofin (Mar 6, 2005)

same "sound" proplem for my club3d x850xt with atitool fan overdrive. but it stop when i bought new ati silencer 5. now i can use atitool fan overdrive


----------

